# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Поклонение Божествам > Божественная мастерская >  Радха-Кришна и Кришна -Баларам: поклонение, украшение, одежды..

## Rasika dd

Подскажите, можно ли поклоняться этим божествам дома и какой стандарт поклонения необходим.

----------


## Mandir

Если есть такое настроение, тогда можно и нужно. Просить благословение у вайшнавов, садху и гуру на служение божествам - очень благоприятно.
Дома не следует устанавливать большие стандарты. Предлагайте им свою любовь и преданность: Предлагайте пищу, которую готовите с любовью, молочные и фрукты.  Девять процессов бхакти - самое то. Слушание, прославление и памятование... - делайте как служение Божествам Кришны и Баларамы. Все остальное приложиться. Ничего не усложняйте.

----------


## Dravida das

Ооооо, родственная душа  :smilies: 

Мы тоже служим Кришне и Балараме дома  :smilies: 









Полный альбом можно посмотреть тут http://foto.mail.ru/mail/dravida/141

----------


## Mandir

Как красиво ))

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

*Парики:*

Для Радхи  волос длинный ,прямой(синтетика).
Для Кришны волос из козьего пуха(волоса).
Для основы (шапочка) нитки вязальные-Ирис.
Так же понадобится клей текстильный(это самый самый),а так же спрей-фиксатор и гвозди:-)


















Это синтетический волос для парика Радхе.















пришиваем волос для парика Кришне на шапочку по спирали,начинаем снизу.







Фиксатором сбрызнули и накручиваем на раскалённый(не сильно)гвоздь.










Этот парик для Радхи и у Вринды такой же.




































На шапку приклеиваем  в длину пучок волос,приклеиваю в районе пробора,потом приклеиваю и по всему периметру,потом прошиваю нитками в районе пробора.Потом коса заплетается.

















Все прибамбасы куплены в магазине Хобби кукла.

----------


## Dravida das

Харе Кришна!
Примите мои поклоны.

Дорогие преданные, мне хочется узнать сколько преданных поклоняются Кришне и Балараме в форме Божеств у себя дома, а так же увидеть фотографии этих Божеств.

Сам начинаю почин выложив фото наших Кришны и Баларамы.

И жду тех кто откликнется.....

----------


## Mandir

Чудесные фото. Вот поеду во Вриндаван и у меня будут свои божества Баларамы и Кришны. Скажите пожалуйста, в каких пределах стоимость мурти на Лой Базаре? Меня интересуют небольшие, величиной не меньше ладони и не больше локтя. И можно ли во Вриндаване купить мраморные?

----------


## Dravida das

Я 12 лет назад Их покупал. Тогда это было 150$. Сколько сейчас не знаю. А мраморные вроде бы видел.

----------


## АМичурин

Харе Кришна! Примите наши смиренные поклоны Дравида прабху! 
Такие чудесные Божества у Вас. Спасибо за то, что поделились таким очарованием и красотой фото! Особенно перед таким праздником!!!

----------


## Danil

Не нашёл более подходящую тему, поэтому помещу здесь:

МОЛИТВЫ ВЬЯСЫ НОВОРОЖДЕННОМУ БАЛАРАМЕ
(«Гарга-самхита», 1.10.32-44)

шри-вйаса увача

ахо бхагйам ту те нанда
шишух шешах санатанах
девакйам васудевасйа
джато ‘йам матхура-пуре

Шри Вьяса сказал: Нанда, как же тебе повезло! Этот младенец – предвечный Ананта Шеша, которого Васудева из Матхуры зачал в лоне Деваки.


кришнеччхайа тад-ударат
пранито рохиним шубхам
нанда-раджа твайа дришйо
дурлабхо йогинам апи

Волею Господа Кришны Он перенесся в лоно прекрасной Рохини. О царь Нанда, невидимый даже для величайших йогов, Он – перед тобою!


тад-даршанартхам прапто ‘хам
ведавйасо маха-муних
тасмат твам даршайасмакам
шишу-рупам парат парам

Я, Ведавьяса, пришел сюда увидеть Его. Поэтому, пожалуйста, покажи нам Верховную Личность, величайшего из великих, ныне принявшего облик ребенка.


шри-нарада увача

атха нандах шишум шешам
даршайам аса висмитах
дриштва пренкха-стхитим праха
натва сатйавати-сутах

Шри Нарада сказал: Затем Нанда показал им дитя Ананта Шешу. Узрев младенца в колыбели, Вьяса, пораженный, поклонился и сказал следующее.


шри-вйаса увача

девадхидева бхагаван
кама-пала намо ‘сту те
намо ‘нантайа шешайа
сакшад-рамайа те намах

Шри Вьяса сказал: О властитель полубогов, о Верховная Личность Бога, о Господь, исполняющий желания, поклоны Тебе! Поклоны Тебе – Господу Ананта Шеше! Поклоны Тебе, Самому Господу Раме!


дхара-дхарайа пурнайа
сва-дхамне шира-панайе
сахасра-ширасе нитйам
намах санкаршанайа те

Бесчисленные поклоны Тебе, Господу Санкаршане, опоре Земли, совершенному и самодостаточному, могучему и славному, держателю плуга, тысячеглавому!


ревати-рамана твам ваи
баладево ‘чйутаграджах
халайудхах праламба-гхнах
пахи мам пурушоттама

Ты – Баладева, супруг Ревати, старший брат непогрешимой Верховной Личности Бога. Ты вооружен плугом. Ты – сокрушитель Праламбасуры. О Высшая Личность, будь милостив, спаси меня!


балайа балабхадрайа
таланкайа намо намах
ниламбарайа гаурайа
раухинейайа те намах

Поклоны, поклоны Тебе, известному как Бала и Балабхадра, чей флаг отмечен символом пальмы! Поклоны Тебе, светлоликому сыну Рохини, облаченному в голубые одеяния!


дхенукарир муштикарих
кутарир балвалантаках
рукмй-арих купакарнарих
кумбхандарис твам эва хи

Ты – враг Дхенуки, Муштики, Куты, Рукми, Купакарны и Кумбханды. Ты прикончил Балвалу.


калинди-бхедано ‘cи твам
хастинапура-каршаках
двивидарир йадавендро
враджа-мандала-манданах

Ты разделил Ямуну, и Ты тащил Хастинапур. Ты – враг Двивиды, царь Ядавов и украшение Враджа-мандалы.


камса-бхратри-прахатаси
тиртха-йатракарах прабхух
дурйодхана-гурух сакшат
пахи пахи прабхо джагат

Ты – сокрушитель братьев Камсы, паломник, Верховный Повелитель и наставник Дурьйодханы. О Господь, будь милостив, храни этот мир Своей добротою!


джайа джайачйута дева парат пара
свайам ананта диг-анта-гатам йашах
сура-муниндра-пханиндра-варайа те
мушалине балине халине намах

О непогрешимый Господь, величайший из великих! О всеславный Господь Ананта! Хвала, хвала Тебе! Поклоны Тебе, держателю плуга и булавы, властелину полубогов, великих мудрецов и царственных змеев!


иха патхет сататам ставанам ту йах
са ту харех парамам падам авраджет
джагати сарва-балам тв ари-марданам
бхавати тасйа джайах са-джанам дханам

Тот, кто регулярно читает или повторяет эти молитвы, достигает высшей обители Господа Хари. Даже в этом мире он становится всемогущим и сокрушает врагов. Победа, богатство и последователи – всегда к его услугам.


шри-нарада увача

балам парикрамйа сатам пранамйа таир
дваипайано дева парашаратмаджах
вишала-буддхир муни-бадарайанах
сарасватим сатйавати-суто йайау

Шри Нарада сказал: Обойдя вокруг Господа Баларамы и сотню раз склонившись перед Ним вместе с другими мудрецами, разумнейший Вьяса Муни, сын Сатьявати и Парашары, направил свои стопы к реке Сарасвати.

----------


## Dravida das

Харе Кришна!
И наши вам смиренные поклоны. Да они у нас чудненькие Мальчики!

----------


## Dravida das

Спасибо большое, Данил, за прекрасную молитву.

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

Мурти Господа Баларамы и правда оч редкие, особенно на Лой базаре храма Динамо (если честно то ни разу у нас в России не видела).Во Вриндаване конечно все можно заказать, но вот в обычном порядке не везут почему то.. Не жалует нас Своим вниманием Махапрабху-разве что в облике Шри Нитая))

----------


## Ольга Ч.

> Чудесные фото. Вот поеду во Вриндаван и у меня будут свои божества Баларамы и Кришны. Скажите пожалуйста, в каких пределах стоимость мурти на Лой Базаре? Меня интересуют небольшие, величиной не меньше ладони и не больше локтя. И можно ли во Вриндаване купить мраморные?


Я в этом году купила Кришну и Радху во Вриндаване за 1500 рупий из металла, величина чуть больше ладони. Кришна черный, Радхика золотистая

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

А какого Они размера? 1500 рупий это склько в рублях?

----------


## Ольга Ч.

> А какого Они размера? 1500 рупий это склько в рублях?


Это чуть меньше чем 1500 в рублях...размер 16 см. Продавец просил 2000 рупий, но это же Индия...договорились  :smilies: 

Показала преданным уже дома, сказали что даже перерисовывать не надо, идеально выполнены.

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

Спасибо за пояснения! Вам выпала настоящая удача!
И еще у меня вопрос может не совсем в тему-правда ли что всех Божеств к нам везут только из Вриндавана? В частности в магазин Храма на Динамо и Лой базар там же? Три дня назад приобрела там Шри Шри Гаура-Нитай (наконец-то!)..

----------


## Isvaranath.Govinda.Das

Хари Кришна, преданные подскажите где большой архив фотографий Кришны и баларамы из храма Кришна Баларама Мандир?
Пожалуйста киньте ссылку!
За ранее спасибо...
www.iskconvrindavan.com - здесь искал но почемуто фото не открываются...

----------


## Шри Радхика д.д.

Вот мои.

----------


## Шри Радхика д.д.

Все вместе.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

Уважаемый Дравида прабху, примите мои поклоны. вся слава Шри Шри Кришна-Балараме!
Вы поете какие-то бхаджаны, молитвы посвященные исключительно Шри Балараме? вот есть персональные молитвы и известны мотивы на них для Шримати Радхарани, Кришны, Туласи... Шри Чайтанье, Шри Нитьянанде, даже для Лалита-деви я одну знаю и мотив на нее. а вот именно для Шри Баларамы еще ни одного бхаджана или молитвы не слышала. почитать - да, кое-что есть, а попеть? неужели неизвестно ни одного бхаджана для Него? что поют для Него в Шри Шри Кришна-Баларам мандире?

с уважением....

ps:
и еще один вопрос: поклоняются ли в ИССКОНе божествам Шри Ревати-деви и Шри Баларамы?

----------


## Dravida das

Харе Кришна!
Нараяни матаджи примите мои поклоны.
Джай Шри Шри Кришна Баларам!

Вот тут выше по теме уже преданные привели замечательную молитву Господу Балараме.

В Кришна-Баларам мандире ни чего отдельного не поют... поют 24 часовой киртан  :smilies: 

На счет поклонения Ревати и Балараме ни чего не слышал

----------


## Dravida das

> Вложение 3205  Все вместе.


У вас в Питере значит три семейные пары поклоняются Шри Шри Кришне и Балараме  :smilies:  или кто еще есть?

----------


## Шри Радхика д.д.

Э-э-э, ну я знаю, что Кришна-Баларама у Шветадвипы прабху с матаджи Джахнави, еще у Ачьютаграджи и Картики,еще в Лодейном поле у Халадхары и Бхава-Бхавини, еще у матаджи Гауранги тоже. Может, и еще у кого?...

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> именно для Шри Баларамы еще ни одного бхаджана или молитвы не слышала. почитать - да, кое-что есть, а попеть? неужели неизвестно ни одного бхаджана для Него?


Напишите нашему Б.В. Мадхаве Махараджу, он поможет.




> и еще один вопрос: поклоняются ли в ИССКОНе божествам Шри Ревати-деви и Шри Баларамы?


Нет.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> Напишите нашему Б.В. Мадхаве Махараджу, он поможет.


 о, спасибо за ответ! а как ему написать?

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> о, спасибо за ответ! а как ему написать?




bvmadhavswami@gmail.com

----------


## Narayani d.d.

научите пожалуйста делать украшения на голову для Шримати Радхарани  :dandavat:   вот как на этой картинке:


 интересует два типа украшений:
вот этот "перчик" индийский - как сделать, чтобы он стоял вертикально, чем его крепить?
и второе - которое из цветов: из живых цветов я легко сделаю, а вот из чего можно еще? бусы там, ленты... подскажите пожалуйста  :smilies:

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

перчик-чанрика.вышить наклеить на картон,крепится блютеком

гирлянду можно из лент ,как венгры делают ,поищите фото венгерских Радхе-Шьям

----------


## Narayani d.d.

спасибо за быстрый ответ, про гирлянду поняла.
а вот насчет блютека... чандрика ведь не на самом лбу, она в волосах - я боюсь прямо в волосы блютек лепить  :sed: 

и еще вопросики пожалуйста: как можно в домашних условиях сделать кольцо на нос для Радхарани?
и чем можно с мрамора аккуратно краску (акриловую) снимать?

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Почему в волосах,там же пипочка есть такая ,как бы...А в парике дырочку можно сделать.
Про смывание  акрила...Спросите  в магазине красочном,что-то для смыва красок,не сильно едкое и не маслянистое.

----------


## Maral Alim

> научите пожалуйста делать украшения на голову для Шримати Радхарани   вот как на этой картинке:
> 
>  интересует два типа украшений:
> вот этот "перчик" индийский - как сделать, чтобы он стоял вертикально, чем его крепить?
> и второе - которое из цветов: из живых цветов я легко сделаю, а вот из чего можно еще? бусы там, ленты... подскажите пожалуйста


:-) Матаджи Нарайани, это не перчик а знак манго :-)
весьма благоприятный знак.
мы прикрепляли его с пластилином прям кончик прям на лбу Шримати Радхарани.
а из ленты Вы можете натворить много чего, в начальных страницах этого раздела Нада Бинду Вихарини Матаджи дала ссылку на те сайты.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

спасибо большое матаджи, я поняла  :smilies: 
у "моей" Радхарани парик очень густой и красивый, я его резать не буду - жаль. на лоб тоже не пойдет - будет некрасиво.  я так поняла, что у всех по-разному получается, мурти, размеры, парики - все индивидуально.
в голову пришел вот такой вариант: чандрику крепить на обруч. который можно сделать из упругой проволоки, обшитой черной тканью. концы его будут идти не за уши, как мы обычно носим, а он будет практически лежать на голове, как диадема. этот обруч можно прятать в волосах и он будет незаметен, либо наоборот - на него можно нашить (наклеить) бусины, цветы, стразы и будет красиво  :smilies: 
при таком варианте не нужно резать парик и на лоб тоже ничего не надо клеить. все-таки индийские красавицы носят чандрику не на лбу и не на "пимпочке", а где-то посередине между ними, если я правильно поняла.
вот видео из сериала Рамаяна, там можно посмотреть украшения у Ситы и Ее подружек, может кому что понравится http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2qBgoOWFztU

 :namaste:

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

хорошая идея,с обручем

----------


## Hanna

Дорогие преданные, пожалуйста дайте мантру, где поклонение идет Господу Балараме, брату Кришны.
Нигде не найду в музыкальном исполнении.

----------


## Александр Грицай

То, что нашёл за 15 секунд https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OAIOvlhyEdE

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> Дорогие преданные, пожалуйста дайте мантру, где поклонение идет Господу Балараме, брату Кришны.
> Нигде не найду в музыкальном исполнении.


возьмите из Баларама-сахасра-намы понравившиеся имена и шлоки и положите на любимую музыку и будет вам счастье.
(я так и сделала)  :smilies:

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UTGnd...layer_embedded

----------


## Susila dasi

http://www.flickr.com/photos/krisnav...43515088/show/  - ферма в Венгрии. Шри Шри Радха Шьямасундара. Слайд-шоу.

----------

